#  Vorstellungen >   Erst einmal Hallo >

## Vampy

Hallo!
Ich bin zwar schon sehr lange hier angemeldet, aber geoutet habe ich mich noch nicht.
Ich bin 49 Jahre alt, seit 30 Jahren verheiratet und habe 4 Kinder im Alter von 29, 20, 18 und 16 Jahren.
Na ja an Krankheiten habe ich leider zu oft hier gerufen. Zur Zeit habe ich eine mittlere Mitraklappeninsuffiziens, eine Mischkollagenose, Bluthochdruck, Diabetes, eine Gerinnungsstörung, eine leichte Niereninsuffiziens und zum guten Schluß habe ich seit einer Woche auch noch einen suprapubischen Katheter bekommen.
Den Katheter habe ich wegen sehr hoher Restharnbildung bekommen. Meine Blase ist viel zu groß und hat ein Fassungsvermögen von über 1000 ml. Am 13.7 muß ich wieder in die Uniklinik Köln zu einer nochmaligen Blasendruckmessung. Danach wird mir gesagt ob man Operativ noch etwas machen kann.Am letzten Montag hat man mir gesagt das der Blasenmuskel nicht mehr arbeitet und das deswegen der Katheter gelegt werden muß. Es ist sehr schwer für mich den Katheter vom Kopf her anzunehmen und ich glaube es ist mir auch ein wenig unangenehm. Ich habe immer das Gefühl das es von anderen Leuten gesehen wird.
Vor dem Katheter bin ich immer 2 mal die Woche schwimmen gegangen, das fällt nun leider auch weg. Ich habe versucht über die Apotheke wasserfeste Pflaster zu bekommen, aber leider gibt es die nicht. Es gibt nur Duschpflaster und die halten nur 15 Minuten Wasser aus.
Vielleicht hat von euch jemand einen Tipp für mich, oder muß ich nun für immer aufs Schwimmen verzichten?
So das also bin ich. Ich hoffe ich habe nicht zuviel rumgejammert und wünsche euch allen ein schönes Wochenende
eure Vampy ( Annemarie)

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Annemarie 
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.
Bezüglich des schwimmen gehens würde ich einfach mal mit deinem Arzt sprechen.
Vielleicht kennt der ja ein paar Tricks. 
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß bei uns und viele Antworten auf deine Fragen  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Falke

@vampy, 
Hallo Annemarie auch von mir ein Herzliches   :hearts_mouth:  Willkommen  :zd_bye_3_cut:  hier im Forum
Viel viel Spass  :nana_3_new:  und viele Antworten auf Deine Fragen  :Huh?: . 
So wie Du mitbekommen hast hat sich hier zum Teil einiges bewegt  :jumps_rope: 
na ja Du weist bestimmt zwischenzeitlich zumindest hier gibt es Menschen
mit denen man normal sich unterhalten  :kick:  :i_miss_you_cut:  :drawing_heart:  kann, eben  Gleichgesinnte.  :c_love_puter4:  :im_yours_ribbon_cut:  
Grüßle
Uwe

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier im Forum....* 
Ich habe bei uns in der Sauna schon Leute gesehn die auch einen suprapubischen Katheter hatten. 
Da es in der Sauna nicht nur heiß ist sondern Mann/ Frau eben auch schwitzt und sich so mit das Pflaster löst kann es nicht so schwierig sein mit dem schwimmen
Die hatten alle das Fixomull Stretch Pflaster...  
Mein Tipp versuche es mal zuhause in der Badewanne aus. 
Aber das was Schweiß aushält dürfte auch locker dem Wasser im Schwimmbad stand halten... 
Gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Brava

Hallo Willkommen hier im Forum :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo vampy, 
herzlich willkommen, schön dass du nun nicht mehr nur stiller mitleser bist, sondern dich aktiv am geschehn beteiligst. leider kann ich dir zu deinen fragen keine auskunft geben, aber drücke dir die daumen, dass alles gutgeht.

----------


## Vampy

Hallo ihr alle! 
Erst einmal lieben Dank für eure tolle Begrüßung und euer herzliches Willkommen. Bei so vielen netten leuten muß man sich ja einfach wohlfühlen und öfters vorbeischauen.
Also nochmals Dankeschön
Eure Vampy ( Annemarie)

----------


## urologiker

Nachträglich auch vom logiker noch ein herzliches WILLKOMMEN !

----------


## ama

:zd_bye_3_cut:   Hallo und herzlich willkommen. :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------

